# Ask "United Way" For Help Finding Affordable Housing, Paying Rent, Utilities, Food, Grants



## Lara (Apr 2, 2022)

If you’re really in a bind, start with 211.org, a confidential service offered through United Way that’ll help you find the resources you need to find affordable housing, make rent or pay utilities, etc. It’s there for people like you.

To use the service, head to 211.org and enter your location. It’ll show you services in your community and give you a number to call. It’s a clearinghouse for help with food, housing, utilities and employment. If you’ve never asked for help before, that means you don’t know what kind of help is out there.

You can also look into applying for a grant. Take, for example, Modest Needs grants, which are designed for workers just about the poverty line who are ineligible for most other forms of social assistance.

https://www.thepennyhoarder.com/sav...-these-resources-will-help-nearly-everyone-2/
`


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 2, 2022)

@Lara, thanks for the suggestion and the link.  I know some folk who might / could use some help and I'm gonna pass this on.

another organization that might provide some help is catholiccharaties.org.  they were very helpful to my mom when she needed assistance.  every year, on her birthday, I make a small donation in her memory.

here's hopin' others will chime in with suggestions...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2022)

Great post Lara. I know a couple of people who may benefit from this information. Thank you.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 2, 2022)

actually, I did some googling for other resources.  I'm compiling a list and will add some additional links later.

before I moved in with my goddaughter, I lived in a 55+ community in St Petersburg, where a bunch of folk where close to living a disenfranchised existence.  I want to share these links with them.

aging close to the bottom is definitely a hard row to hoe.

here's hoping that others will chime in with suggestions...


----------



## katlupe (Apr 3, 2022)

Another place to get help is your county office for the aging. They will find the help you need regardless of your financial situation. Their counselors will come to your home if you cannot go to their office. 

One other thing that some people may not know is that if your income is below a certain amount and you are 65 you can apply for SSI (Social Security Income). You do not have to have a disability for it, just your age and income qualify you for it. You can receive that plus your SS retirement income to make up the difference. Some states will give you a supplement also if you receive the SSI. It is not a lot of money but every little bit helps.


----------

